# I thought I was over it but I'm so not :( Scan is today at 9am so nervous



## Louise88

I really want my baby to be a boy :( I have a feeling it is but not sure if that's just out of hope :( after my 12 week scan I thought I was over wanting a boy and was happy at the thought of having either but the want for a boy is coming back now and its all I'm thinking about :( I'm scarred that at the 20 week scan when I find out and it's a girl it's going to ruin the whole scan for me and remainder of my pregnancy. I have no idea why I feel like this i grew up with a sister and I loved having her to play with etc. and we are very close. I just feel il never have the little boy I dream of if I don't have him this time especially since its very unlikely il be having any more babies :( I just want to be happy with either I hate feeling like this because I love my unborn baby so much already its unreal I never felt love like this during pregnancy with my daughter (think that was just through being scarred though) so I really just want to enjoy my pregnancy to the max and look forward to meeting my blessing girl or boy.

Sorry I just had to get this off my chest :(


----------



## RUBY2122

Awww... sorry you are feeling like this Louise.

I am hoping for a boy too... I wanted a girl soooo bad last time and was sad I was having a boy... now I want another .. honestly? Just to make life easier!!! Am hoping if I have two boys they will have more similar interests and be closer with each other... 

Silly I know.. I suspect I may be deluding myself and that if they actually say it is a girl I will weep with joy ;)

You know you will love your baby no matter what, so don't beat yourself up for wanting a boy. I hope you get your wish... you getting an early scan or waiting till the 20 week?


----------



## MrsClark24

All my life I dreamt of 3 boys. I had my names, the age gap, everything.

We found out at 17 weeks that our first child was to be a girl. I was gutted.

Now she's here, I couldn't wish her to be different. She is absolutely amazing and I love her to death.

It's true, regardless of whether its a boy or girl you can't help but be amazed by them.

Don't get my wrong, I still want a boy at some point, but I would never change my DD for a boy if I could go back in time. She's amazing, and that's from someone who did not want girls at all! b


----------



## Louise88

Thankyou for replying :) I'm going to wait until the 20 week scan was going to get one at 17 weeks but felt I could do with saving the money, I know once babies here I'll love them regardless of sex it's just knowing that if my babies another girl not enjoying the rest of my pregnancy maybe I should stay team yellow? I've had so much fun shopping for unisex baby grows etc. and getting excited for my baby to come I just think if I'm having another girl it's going to ruin all that for me. Although another girl would make things alot easier as I wouldn't have to look for a 3 bedroomed house as they could share a room for a few years :) I hate feeling this way :(


----------



## RUBY2122

My two are going to share regardless! Lol, def be easier without arguments over colour scheme etc tho!! It is hard I know...I still feel the 'guilts' about stuff...I am having many moments of resentment about simply being pregnant...I hate myself for it as I know I will adore my child but as yet I still feel little attachment and wish I could be knocking back pints in the beer garden with everyone else!! We cant help how we feel, no matter how we try to rationalise or how many people remind us how lucky we are. 
If u have the willpower I would stay team yellow...personally there is no hope of me being able to resist finding out!


----------



## RUBY2122

Hey Louise,

Are you ok? Did you have your scan?


----------



## Louise88

I get it today and I'm so nervous now I keep creating scenes in my head the sono telling me its a girl. I'm trying to play positives in my head of having 2 girls but don't think it will help with the disappointment. Hopefully il be back at 10am to tell everyone I'm carrying a blue bundle :)


----------



## RUBY2122

Louise88 said:


> I get it today and I'm so nervous now I keep creating scenes in my head the sono telling me its a girl. I'm trying to play positives in my head of having 2 girls but don't think it will help with the disappointment. Hopefully il be back at 10am to tell everyone I'm carrying a blue bundle :)

Thinking of you Louise. Will check in here later!


----------



## Zuki

Fingers crossed and waiting for news! Good luck!


----------



## Carly.C

Having two girls has always been my ideal combination of children. Having just one sister myself and knowing how close we are, I'd love to be able to recreate that with my children. If you are having a girl, it really isn't the end of the world but I appreciate how that desire to have a certain sex child can dominate your pregnancy and make the difference between excitement or not. 
Good luck, looking forward to hearing the outcome xxxxx


----------



## lau86

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Louise88

Baby Is a boy :D I'm so happy it hasn't sunk in properly yet can't believe I'm getting my little boy :happydance:


----------



## Zuki

YAY!!! Congrats chick, glad you got good news! :happydance:


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats!!!! Been checking here constantly for the last hour! Lol, so pleased for you.


----------



## foquita

aww I am so happy for you! I've been silently stalking and hoping for a boy for you :haha:


----------



## Carly.C

Congratulations, lovely news x


----------



## AllyTiel

I've been stalking a tad as well and I'm so happy for you! You give me hope as even though I'm not pregnant yet, I really want my next baby to be a boy!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations on team blue! :)


----------



## Paperhearts

Congrats on your little man!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Wooo Hoooo!! Congrats on Team Blue!


----------



## dollych

Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!. BIG congrats on your little BOY!!!. So pleased for you xx Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------

